

 Feedback on FriendShuffle - StumbleUpon For Facebook Likes - jasonlbaptiste
http://friendshuffle.com/

======
sanj
I was turned off as soon as the list of permissions showed up:

Access my basic information: OK

Send me email: OK

Post to my Wall: No. Why do you need to post to my wall? To spam my friends?
Do you have a better reason?

Access posts in my News Feed: No. There's private stuff in there which you
don't need.

Access my data any time: No. I like the idea of my auth-token only lasting an
hour. It limits the damage you can do.

~~~
mcs
Access to News Feed is required to pull content.

Posting is required for sharing.

Access data at any time allows you to stay connected so you don't have to sign
in with facebook every time you go to the site.

~~~
sanj
This is incredibly misleading.

1\. You don't need access to my newsfeed to grab PUBLIC posts to my newsfeed,
only private ones.

2\. Posting is NOT required for sharing, only for "sharing" without the user's
explicit permission. You can always use stream.publish, show a FB lightbox and
share. Or user share.php.

3\. You don't need to "login to FB every time you go to the site". An app can
re-up the access token if there is a logged in Facebook account. If there
isn't, you can ask the user to login. Again, this is typically used to pull
data when you're not logged into FB at all.

Shady.

~~~
mcs
"sharing without the user's explicit permission" is what happens when you
click "I like it too!".

A popup detracts from the user experience.

------
schlichtm
This is like StumbleUpon on crack.

I wonder if they could add categories? Would be interesting to just browse
articles, videos, etc.

------
joebo
I was going to suggest having a page that explains it without making me log
in. I'm on the fence now. I am probably more likely to try it out if I have to
log in. Maybe give an option for me to get out of the login box just so I can
get more info?

------
mootothemax
Isn't that _"One of your friends liked this!"_ heading just a _little_ bit
deceitful? As far as I can tell it doesn't talk to Facebook at all - not
impressed.

~~~
Mazy
the first thing the site does is ask you to connect with Facebook. Are you not
seeing that?

~~~
mootothemax
_the first thing the site does is ask you to connect with Facebook. Are you
not seeing that?_

I see the heading without connecting to Facebook.

I also see it hard-coded into the page's HTML.

------
f8al
this shit is bananas

~~~
jasonlbaptiste
please don't create a new account just to leave comments that aren't useful.

